# [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesem Thema möchte ich gerne näher auf diesen Kühler einzugehen.

Grund dazu ist das manche Informationen dazu schwer zu finden sind und ich hier daher Erkenntnisse mit dem Kühler festhalten möchte.

Grafikkarte und Kühler sind bestellt und sollten die nächsten Tage geliefert werden.

Grafikkarte: Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-O8G-GAMING«
Kühler: Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: BYKSKI Deutschland / EZmodding.com

Mein Loop meines Rechners hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bis die neue Grafikkarte und der Kühler geliefert wurden provisorisch geschlossen.

Grafikkarte und Kühler sind bestellt und sollten die nächsten Tage geliefert werden.


Grafikkarte: Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-O8G-GAMING«
Kühler: Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]
Als ich den Kühler bestellte fragte ich mich...

Bekomme ich auch eine Einbauanleitung Online? ist diese Kühler auch für die Super geeignet oder zu welchen Grafikkarten kann er verbaut werden, denn bisher hatte ich nur als Kompatibilität die Asus »ROG-STRIX-RTX2080-O8G dabei stehen. Also ohne die Super und es gibt ja noch andere Grafikkarten der Strike 2080 Super Serie. Ich bin aber auch Nummer sicher gegangen und habe mir das Modell O8G-GAMING bestellt, da dieses als einziges als Kompatibles dabei steht.

Es gibt aber auch Modelle als "ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-A8G-GAMING" und "ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-8G-GAMING". Natürlich auch noch die 2070er usw. aber in diesem Thema geht es nur um die 2080 Super.

Da auf Papier Anleitungen oft sehr klein dargestellt werden bevorzuge ich PDF Dateien die ich dann auch größer darstellen kann, da ich nicht das beste Auge habe wenn was klein geschrieben ist. Zudem kann man sich im Vorfeld schon alles etwas näher anschauen.

Hierzu habe ich folgende Seiten gefunden:


Bykski N-AS2080 STRIX-X ASUS ROG STRIX-RTX2080-O8G-GAMING GPU blocks
Bykski N-AS2080 STRIX-X Graphics Card Water Cooling block for Asus ROG STRIX-RTX2080-O8G-GAMING
Naja, besser als gar nichts.

Dann frage mich auch ob die Backplate von der Grafikkarte übernommen wird und mittlerweile bezüglich dessen was ich dazu gefunden habe wird es der Fall sein.

Bezüglich der Kompatibilität konnte ich dann doch was konkretes dazu finden.


> Zitat von bykski.us
> The Bykski nVidia N-AS2080 STRIX-X Full Coverage GPU Water Block is a work of art! This full coverage block, directly cools the video cards core (GPU), graphics memory (RAM) as well as the voltage regulator modules (VRM). By directly cooling these components you can achieve great temperatures! Along with these temperatures comes the ability to reach higher overclocks or extend the overall lifespan of your card by running at below factory temps.The block is constructed of high purity copper that is electroplated to prevent oxidation. A high flow design is used to allow multiple blocks to run in series. Top and bottom ports can be used to configure parallel or serial designs in multi block set ups.
> *
> FEATURES*
> ...


Gut zumindest steht die Super mit dabei, also alles gut bisher.

Das hatte ich mir aber bereits schon gedacht, denn ich konnte auch folgende Bilder finden.
Ein Bild ist von der Super und eines von der normalen ohne Super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Compatibility list for EK-Vector Strix RTX 2080 RGB - Nickel + Plexi

Was die Garantie bezüglich des Austausches des Kühlers angeht möchte ich auf diese Seite verweisen: Link: Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kühlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Daher gehe ich auch davon aus das jeder Fall für sich geprüft wird und man nicht grundsätzlich sagen kann das sobald der Siegel dazu beschädigt ist die Garantie abgelehnt wird. Aber in diesem Thema geht es nicht speziell um die Garantie, daher bitte hierzu andere Thema dazu nutzen.

Hier noch eine Video-Anleitung, wie so ein Wasserblock verbaut wird.
Es handelt sich jetzt nicht genau um dieselbe Grafikkarte und auch der Wasserblock ist von einem anderen Hersteller. Aber das ganze kommt schon nah an meiner Grafikkarte und dem Wasserblock was ich hierzu bestellt habe, dran.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PMkaEqpJbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Grafikkarte wurde zunächst noch im Original Zustand verbaut, denn wollte erst schauen wie die Grafikkarte so läuft und ob so alles in Ordnung ist. Denn besonders wenn Probleme auftauchen ist es gut zu wissen ob Probleme bereits zuvor auch da waren oder doch erst mit dem Umbaue entstanden sind.

Der Kühler wurde auch schnell geliefert, da ich über Alternate bestellen konnte. Von der Qualität und vom Material sieht er sehr gut aus. In diesem Bereich ist er einfach TOP und sieht echt sehr gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Grafikkarte wird er sich jedenfalls sehr gut machen. Auch die ganzen Kanäle und Finnen intern sehen sehr hochwertig aus und lassen mit der Sicht durch das Plexiglas keine Wünsche offen. Es wurden jedenfalls sehr gute Materialien verbaut, denn nach etwas polieren mit einem gewöhnlichem Stofftuch kam der Glanz erst recht raus. Leider ist die Anleitung sehr klein gedruckt und auch etwas verwirrend und weicht von der Anleitung was Online mit dabei ist leider ab.

Hier noch mal die Anleitung Online: Bykski N-AS2080 STRIX-X ASUS ROG STRIX-RTX2080-O8G-GAMING GPU blocks
Zum Glück habe ich bereits Grafikkarten umgebaut und so müsste ich auch ohne Anleitung gut auskommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Kühler her sieht die Kühltechnik und alles wie es aufgebaut ist identisch wie meine EK Kühler aus was ich bisher hatte. Daher bin ich guter Dinge das der Kühler gut kühlen wird. Natürlich muss alles richtig verbaut werden, denn macht man hier Fehler kann es sich auf die Temperatur mit auswirken.

Die Pads kommen nur auf Spannungswandler und VRam.
Erkennt man auch am Kühler selbst her, da überall wo Pads drauf kommen auch leicht erhoben ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auf dem Bild wie Kratzer aussehen sind nur Schlierstreifen, der Kühler muss dazu noch mit Alkohol gereinigt werden.

Dann kommen Schrauben mit Plastikunterlegscheiben nur dort hin wo nicht zusammen mit der Backplate zusammen geschraubt wird und wo alles zusammen mit Backplate geschraubt wird sind sogar andere Schrauben ohne Federn mit dabei.

Die Schrauben mit Federn sind ausreichend mit dabei, damit auch ohne Backplate der Kühler verbaut werden kann. Mit Backplate werden es wahrscheinlich nur vier Schrauben an der GPU sein die direkt aufs PCB geschraubt werden. Der vordere Teil zwischen Acrylglas und PCB wo keine Kühleinheit mehr mit beinhaltet bekommt noch Abstandshalter drauf, sonst würde sich das PCB durch biegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Kühler liegen auch zwei Verschlussschrauben mit bei. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich meine wieder verbauen, da meine auch Hochglanz poliertes vernickeltes Kupfer ist und es mir optisch besser gefällt.

*Die Pads im Lieferumfang:*

Finde es ist auch wichtig zu wissen was für Pads beiliegen und man sich ggf. neu kaufen muss, sollten sie mal ausgetauscht werden.


Die Maße sind etwas komisch, aber es werden 1,00mm Pads sein.
Denn mit Folie habe ich 1,30mm gemessen und ohne 1,100mm.
Daher wären 1,5mm demnach zu dick und der nächsten Maß dazu wären 1,00mm die man kaufen kann.
Es liegen drei Pads bei die auch alle identisch sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

....


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Warum ist es eigentlich die Strix geworden?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte die gestern den Anschein hatte endgültig gestorben zu sein lebt wieder, daher habe ich die Bestellung zur neue Grafikkarte und dem Kühler storniert. In diesem Sinn werde ich hier nichts mehr berichten können.
> 
> Das Thema kann aber gerne jemand anderes übernehmen und seine Erkenntnisse zum Kühler weiter geben.


Wow sie lebt. Ist doch was durchgeschmort.

Neues Bauteil aufgelötet?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## DatPCnoob (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Leider geht es doch nicht, nach einem ganzen Tag fängt meine alte Grafikkarte wieder an nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren. Daher sind Grafikkarte und Kühler erneut bestellt und ich werde dieses Thema daher auch weiter führen sobald die Sachen da sind.



Ohje. Aber bin gespannt  vor allem was MSI denn sagt zur Ursache


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Was die dazu sagen ist mir im Grunde egal, neue Grafikkarte kommt nun mit neuen Kühler rein und dann läuft wieder alles.
Alles andere ist momentan nur noch Nebensache.

Sobald der neue Kühler geliefert wird, werde ich schon einige Bilder einstellen.
Der Versand ist zumindest dazu schon angekündigt. Bei der Grafikkarte wird es wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche was werden. Aber ich baue die Grafikkarte zunächst erst ohne Umbau ein. Da ich zuvor sehen möchte wie sie läuft, ob sie Spulenfiepen hat und ob ich sie auch behalten werde.

Denn die Grafikkarte hat auch ein Garantiesiegel auf einer Schraube und sobald dieser bezüglich des Umbau beschädigt wurde ist ein Widerruf bzw. eine Rücksendung nicht mehr möglich.

Hierzu habe ich bereits mein System darauf vorbereitet und provisorisch ein Schlauch gelegt.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Heute ist der Kühler geliefert worden, daher habe ich Beitrag 2 dazu ergänzt. 
Zum Beitrag: [Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]

Die Grafikkarte wird aber erst voraussichtlich am Montag geliefert.

Umgebaut wird die Grafikkarte aber erst später, da ich die Grafikkarte zunächst im original Zustand verbauen werde um sie zuvor ausgiebig austesten zu können. Rechne daher erst ab Dienstag mit dem Umbau und das sollte nachdem was ich hierzu  vom Kühler her gesehen habe einfach sein.

Habe ja bereits schon Grafikkarten umgebaut, ist daher jetzt nicht das erste mal.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Tekkla (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Du spielst in Full HD, richtig?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Nein, UWQHD, also 3440x1440P.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Du hast noch die Folie auf der Backplate drauf 
Aber was solls, spiegelt besser, mit Beleuchtung hat das was.
Bei Kühlern mag ich trübes Acryl ja nicht, das ist meiner Meinung nach nur zum Streuen des Lichts von Rgbstreifen gut, bei Kühlern hab ich lieber klares.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Ach stimmt, die hatte ich für den Umbau noch nicht abgezogen. 
Trüb ist es aber nur von der Rückseite ringsherum, da es die dicke Schicht vom Plexiglas ist die von der Seite zu sehen ist. 
Von vorne ist der Kühler sehr klar.

Für mich sogar fast zu klar... 

Bilder dazu habe ich im Beitrag 2 eingefügt gehabt.
[User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Zu klar gibts nicht ;D
Aber ich kann es schon verstehen, die Kühlstruktur will man sich ja ansehen können, die Teile, die bei anderen Kühlern mit Metall/Pom verdeckt sind, zu trüben, um das Licht zu streuen, macht nun mal Sinn.


----------



## DatPCnoob (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zu klar gibts nicht ;D
> Aber ich kann es schon verstehen, die Kühlstruktur will man sich ja ansehen können, die Teile, die bei anderen Kühlern mit Metall/Pom verdeckt sind, zu trüben, um das Licht zu streuen, macht nun mal Sinn.



Das ist mal eine Aussage  Aber da stimme ich dir zu, je klarer, desto besser, zumindest insofern man es auf Sichtbarkeit anlegt. Ich persönlich finde Acrylabdeckungen sehr ansprechend, den Verlauf von GPU oder CPU Blocks zu sehen ist was sehr cooles, finde ich. Das setzt natürlich farbige Kühlflüssigkeit voraus.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Noch nicht mal unbedingt, man sieht den Verlauf auch gut anhand der Geometrie des Kühlers. Wichtiger sind Lichtbrechung und Reflektion. 
Auch Vollmetallkühler können gut rüberkommen, wenn der restliche Build stimmig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Verlauf sieht man schon, aber drin was fließen sehe ich bei mir nichts.

Zumindest nicht mehr sobald die Luft raus ist. Daher habe ich mir auch diese Duchflussanzeige dran gebaut, dann sehe ich schon optisch ob die Pumpe läuft. Ist mir sogar letztens passiert, da hatte ich nach einem Umbau vergessen das Kabel an die Pumpe anzuschließen und ich konnte es am Rädchen direkt nach dem einschalten des Rechners sehen das die Pumpe nicht mit läuft.

Zum Rest sage ich nur das es halt Geschmackssache ist und ich bin es gewohnt das die Grafikkarte nicht vertikal verbaut ist und so komme ich mit dem Rand aus was hiermit beleuchtet ist. Natürlich muss ich noch zugeben das ich keine Lust mehr hatte nochmals 85 Euro für die Halterung + Zubehör ausgeben zu müssen und es auch ein Teil der Entscheidung war kein Geld mehr auszugeben.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Mega interessant & gut geschrieben, danke dafür!


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

ich habe ja auch eine Strix , zwar eine 2080ti aber das sollte ja egal sein. Jedenfalls habe ich mich exakt an die Anleitung von meinem Phanteks Kühler gehalten, dort war genau jede Schraube nummeriert und eingezeichnet wo welche hin kommt.
Genau so habe ich es gemacht und bei mir gab es keine Probleme das irgendwo eine nicht rein passte oder sonst was.

Lag es vielleicht daran das es eine Super ist ? Sind da vielleicht ein paar andere Schrauben und Löcher vorhanden ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Kann gut sein, da der Kühler ursprünglich für die Grafikkarte ohne Super hergestellt wurde.

Aber das mit der Schraube ist nicht schlimm, da sie ja nur etwas versetzt unter der  Backplate ja trotzdem vorhanden ist. Der Kühler konnte ja trotzdem problemlos verbaut werden.  Und so läuft die Grafikkarte auch sehr gut und Problemlos mit dem Kühler. Schlimmer wäre es gewesen wenn sie wegen einem Bauteil nicht gepasst hätte und das kann auch passieren, wenn sich eine Revision einer Grafikkarte sich ändert.

Damit keine Missverständnisse bestehen, die Schraubenverbindungen zwischen PCB und Kühler sind alle vorhanden, nur eine Schraubdurchführung wo durch die Backplate Kühler und PCB zusammen geschraubt wird hat sich an einer Schraube geändert, so das diese Schraube vor dem aufsetzen der Backplate zuvor verschraubt werden muss.

Bei der zweiten Schraube was ich angemerkt habe handelt es sich nur um eine Schraube was den Rahmen normalerweise zusätzlich mit verschrauben soll. Da der Rahmen ja nicht verbaut ist muss man diese Schraube auch nicht setzen. Eine weitere Schraube davon ist ja 2cm entfernt ehe bereits vorhanden, so das die Backplate mit dieser Schraube ehe schon fest drauf sitzt.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich etwas bemängel kann ist die eine Schraube was ich gekennzeichnet habe.
> 
> 
> Dahinter befindet sich der blanke Kühlkörper, so das dort gar keine Schraube eingedreht werden kann. Diese  Schraube befindet sich um ein paar Zentimeter weiter oben unterhalb der Backplate  und muss daher vor dem aufsetzen der Backplate  eingeschraubt werden!.
> ...


Um nochmal die Sache mit der Schraube anzusprechen.

Der Kühler passt zu 100% auf die Grafikkarte und kann auch komplett drauf verbaut werden. In meinem Fall wird die Super verwendet und hier hat sich anscheint die Aussparung in der Backplate geändert und daher muss nun eine Schraube unterhalb der Backplate zuvor verschraubt werden. Denn am PCB der Grafikkarte hat sich nichts geändert, sowie das PCB der ohne Super und als Super sind identisch.

Solche Abweichungen können aber mit jeder Grafikkarte oder Kühler vorkommen, da jede Grafikkarte im Nachhinein vom Hersteller je nach Revision weiter verändert werden kann. In diesem Fall ist es auch nicht schlimm, da der Kühler weiterhin drauf passt. In manchen Fällen haben sich aber schon Bauteile verändert so das Kühler dann ggf. nicht  mehr passen würde.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Der_Apfeldieb (1. März 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Gefällt mir deutlich besser mit der vertikalen Grafikkarte.


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: [User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]*

Mir auch...


----------

